# My Finbaby, Bubbles! :)



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*Welcome to Bubble's awesome journal!!*:wave:

Here I'll post photos, stories, etc..

I hope you enjoy his journal!! :yourock:


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*Today is 9/16/15 Here are some photos from Jan/Feb*

Here are some photos from January and February.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

haha I know I'm not a good photographer, but oh well!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He is beautiful! His eyes are so large.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes they are! At first I thought he had popeye but he doesn't! *phew!*


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*9/19/15 My YouTube Channel!*

I created a YouTube channel! It has two videos of bubbles so far.  here's the link. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsaeffgVyPZWGwtysByCR4Q/videos


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*Tail biting!? 9/19/15*

I guess bubbles decided that his tail needed a trim...


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*9/24/15 Bubbles Update*

Bubbles is doing good, still trimming his tail.. :redmad: I cleaned out his tank using my new python syphon. It works pretty good!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*Oodles of Photos!!! 9/25/15*

Photos of bubbles!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*10/11/2015 More photos!!*

Here are some more photos! ~I do not own the first one~


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*12/3/15 Photos*

Here are some more photos of bubbles!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*12/4/15 Updates*

Hey everyone! Today I haven't done much with the fish because of a knee injury. :-| The fish are doing fine, though.


----------

